# Flounder fishing question



## Cituan Rats (Jul 6, 2019)

When fishing the creeks, do you fish on an incoming tide or outgoing. Thanks.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 6, 2019)

I haven't done a lot of flounder fishing, but I have always done best in the creeks about an hour each side of dead low tide, and right after high tide when the water starts to go back out.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jul 6, 2019)

Out going has always been more productive for me. Flounder are ambush feeders by design. Find a creek that holds mud minnows consistently and you should be good for flatties soon as the water starts leaving the grass.


----------



## matthew j (Jul 7, 2019)

Think about it , when the tide is high the minnows and other prey move into the grass, rocks and other cover. As the tide starts moving back out, the flounder know they will have to move out so they lay in wait to ambush.


----------



## Day trip (Jul 7, 2019)

matthew j said:


> Think about it , when the tide is high the minnows and other prey move into the grass, rocks and other cover. As the tide starts moving back out, the flounder know they will have to move out so they lay in wait to ambush.



Great description right here


----------



## BrileyDog (Jul 7, 2019)

I have always had the best flounder creek fishing on an incoming tide when it is starting to fill up into the grass and making eddies. I like to pitch into them and drag bottom slow with a Carolina Rig and finger mullet or Gulp bait. Same drag theory for bends and points in the creeks. For some reason they love to hit right on the edges of the grass, even chase up into it right at your feet. Good luck with the flat-boys!!


----------



## Ladder Man (Jul 8, 2019)

Depends on the spot.  You have to put time on the water to know if they are there.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jul 17, 2019)

Find the structure, find the fish.  If I was targeting flounder, I'd focus on bridge pilings, docks, and jetties before I fished creeks.  You may fish several creeks before you get on fish.  Flounder seem to be drawn to structure.  The nastier, the better.  In my experience, flowing water is best.  They seem to move shallower as the tide comes in.  I fish mostly around the incoming.  I start deeper around the bottom and move shallower as the water comes in.  This is not to say that you won't catch some fish around the creeks and shell bars, but I think your time would be better spent finding the right docks...

These are from the weekend before last...


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 21, 2019)

Silver Bullet said:


> Find the structure, find the fish.  If I was targeting flounder, I'd focus on bridge pilings, docks, and jetties before I fished creeks.  You may fish several creeks before you get on fish.  Flounder seem to be drawn to structure.  The nastier, the better.  In my experience, flowing water is best.  They seem to move shallower as the tide comes in.  I fish mostly around the incoming.  I start deeper around the bottom and move shallower as the water comes in.  This is not to say that you won't catch some fish around the creeks and shell bars, but I think your time would be better spent finding the right docks...
> 
> These are from the weekend before last...


Some of the finest fish meat on the planet,right there.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 21, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> Some of the finest fish meat on the planet,right there.


Yep,stuffed with crab and baked,,,,


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 21, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Yep,stuffed with crab and baked,,,,


Now you done got me hankerin'  fer some fresh caught flounder fee-lays!


----------



## jasper181 (Jul 26, 2019)

I have found my best flounder spots while catching bait at low tide, you will see flounder "tracks" on the mud flats and sand flats. The best spots are usually these areas with a ledge or shelf where they will bury themselves on the deep side and ambush bait as the out going tide sweeps it past.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 27, 2019)

I like a 1/4 ounce egg sinker free sliding up the line with a 3/0 widegap hook tied on with a Palomar knot and threaded through the eyes of a 3 or 4" finger mullet freshly cast netted from the waters I'm fishing.

When you move your bait near a flounder,he will hit it with a hard tap.DON'T try to set the hook yet....give him some slack so he can swallow the mullet.At least 30 seconds and you can set the hook.Try to set too soon,and you'll probably jerk the bait out of his mouth.
It's a lot like freshwater bass fishing with a plastic worm.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jul 28, 2019)

"When you move your bait near a flounder,he will hit it with a hard tap.DON'T try to set the hook yet....give him some slack so he can swallow the mullet.At least 30 seconds and you can set the hook.Try to set too soon,and you'll probably jerk the bait out of his mouth." 

Good advice that rarely gets mentioned for some reason. I think they are a bit like stripers in that regard, in that they seem to want to stun their prey before swallowing. Of course there is always the exception, but holds pretty true.


----------

